# cure time for Henry 209



## sammyfish (Sep 22, 2012)

How long does the Henry 209 need to cure? The reason for my question: I'm going to practice on some EPDM fish pond liner to put the Henry 209 on the liner and then cover with an EPDM patch.

The patch is obviously under water - - - will your product work?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

All the info should be right on the can or check out there website.
Why not use one of the many glues made just for EPDM?
http://www.henry.com/sealants/roof_multipurpose/roof/209elastomeric


----------

